# How to price a lot?



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

Every thing i read is saying $110 + an hour for plowing. What if the lots dont take an hour to do.. And how do u up the price for multiable times back and mor inches of snow on lot between plow times?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Per plow or seasonal. Full price each time you come back. Or if seasonal ,keep plowing till it's clean.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

* Minimums

* Minimums

* More depth = more $$$


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

TCLA;1486879 said:


> * Minimums
> 
> * Minimums
> 
> * More depth = more $$$


Plus salt


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks for the help understanding this.........


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

vmj;1486874 said:


> Every thing i READ is saying $110 + an hour for plowing.


Whats YOUR profit margins at $110 per hour? Have YOU figured that out yet? Just because someone else is charging that doesnt mean you should. Figure out what YOUR costs are and YOUR desired profit margin and bingo theres YOUR rate. Maybe itll come in less and you'll get more work because of it. Maybe you'll be too high and get no work(if thats the case your doomed from the start and better to find out now then bankrupsy later)

Food for thought


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

i figured it at 100 but i have two small lots that take 20min.. wonder how to charge them, and what to go up by after so many inches.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

20 minutes is a per push price. or at your rate 50 bucks.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Great answer*



Mick76;1487429 said:


> Whats YOUR profit margins at $110 per hour? Have YOU figured that out yet? Just because someone else is charging that doesnt mean you should. Figure out what YOUR costs are and YOUR desired profit margin and bingo theres YOUR rate. Maybe itll come in less and you'll get more work because of it. Maybe you'll be too high and get no work(if thats the case your doomed from the start and better to find out now then bankrupsy later)
> 
> Food for thought


Great post Mick76.

If we keep beating that drum maybe the music will sound good. If anyone needs help calculating their cost per hour of operation, Check out a CD titled *Know why you charge what you charge at www.profitsareus.com*. This is an excel spreadsheet that you simply fill in the blanks with your company's information such as cost for equipment, finance rates if financed, use-rates, overhead and desired margin. Take the guesswork out of your hourly rates for any service that you offer.


----------

